# Need your advice please.



## Chevy (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I have been a skinny chap all my life and have tried many times to gain weight with no success, about 4 weeks ago I gave up smoking and have since gained 10lbs. But I have gained this by eating rubbish like crisps, chocolate and snack bars etc. And basically I want to continue to gain weight but I want to gain the correct weight and not fat which is obviously what I am doing know. I have spent the last few days reading most of the threads on this site and nothing seems to cover my main problem which is that I am a VEGGIE. Sorry if that is a swear word to body builders but I just don't like meat.

So what I am after is some advice on what to eat and drink etc?

Any advice would be greatfully received,

Cheers Chevy.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

well mate my advice is this,

you can gain from being a veggie it will take a lot though

quorn is good

the sausages are higher in protein then normal ones

you will need to eat alot though it will be alot harder for you

fruit is great for gaining, i know people who (which i would not recommend) but they gain fine and only eat afruit alot of the time

a good breakfast of porridge and a good protein drink once a day probably before bed

increase the amount you intake slightly and you will gain

and with a good routine you will be good

i read an article once on a guy who said he only ate greens and he was a bodybuilder,

his argument was the avergae gorilla eat more greens a day then we eat solid food

and they are 400 times as strong as the average man

(thats 200 times as strong as insanity) 

but mate be posotive, and eat and train hard!


----------



## rst2609dd (Mar 13, 2004)

Hi Chevy,

I know a bloke who had a hard time putting on weight for a long time. he did eat meat but not that much, the difference he found helped him gain weight was counting how many calories he was REALLY eating (most under estimate how much they eat and he was by 1500 !!!!!), i know it sounds stupid but carry a small notebook around with you and write down everything you eat for a few days to give yourself an idea of what you are really taking in.

You need to calculate how many calories you should be taking in, there are a lot of online ones that can help., or i am sure someone in here will have a good way (and better way than mine) to work it out.

As far as not eating meat, its the protein your missing mostly, which you can get from protein drinks as Robin has said, but you are will also be lacking essential vitamins that you get from meat like zinc, which you can make sure you get by taking a good multi-vit tablet every day.

And to get you calorie needs if your budget can stretch try a weight gainer, you can use these straight after training and can boost you intake another 1000-2000 calories.

thats my 2 pennies worth, hope it helps...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice posts guys very informative. Can you eat eggs? Real good source of protein and very complete food. You need to take in some protein some how. Protein drinks are good for the vegitarian people. You might even put on some muscle by just adding some protein to your diet. There are only 3 food catagories. Protein, carbs and fats. You need all of these.

You can get protein from nuts too. They have a good fat and fiber and they make me gain weight. For me they make me gain to much. I dont really want to make this a protein issue.

To gain weight I would eat potatoes, bananas, carrots. These foods spike insulin and they can help you gain.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey bro, did you say that you did not like meat or you are a vegetarian?

Many foods combined can make up a complete protein. I will have to double check but I think vegetarians can become deficient in B12 but there are ways around that.

I think soy beans are pretty good. I cook them up in a pan and throw a little garlic on them with some butter and they taste pretty good.

I think beans and rice or beans and corn make up a complete protein. I would stick to good foods if you don't want to get too fat. Tofu can be cooked up and if flavored just right tastes not too shabby.

If you want I can look around in some of my books and come up with a list. But common sense will tell you pretty much what you should and should not eat.

Carbs can be turned into fats and so can proteins. Carbs can turn to protein but with the absence of nitrogen they cant and nitrogen comes pretty much from protein.

Here is a site that you can look around in. Many sites like this for information.

http://www.vrg.org/


----------



## Chevy (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi,

Thank's for the replies, I was not sure if anyone would take me seriously. I always keep a note pad with me as my memory is terrible so I can make a note of every thing I eat and work out my calorie intake. Saw on a thread that said to gain weight you should weigh yourself and times that by 15 to get a guide on your intake, also saw a recipe for making protein bars and the wife said she will make me some to try.

As for eggs I'm not a great fan but there again I'm not a fan of water and I drink lots of that know. What is it thay say no pain no gain. And nuts which ones? Any or all?

Thanks Again,

Chevy


----------



## Chevy (Mar 14, 2004)

I'm so slow at typing by the time I had finished tapping away another reply appears. Cheers.

Hachskii you are perfectley correct regarding B12, but the veggie food manufactures wised up and started placing it in alot of their foods. I have never been a fan of meat and ended up becoming a veggie so will not eat it now. Just checking out the link you sent.

Cheers,

Chevy.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

dont know al;ot on this subject mate but good luck and keep us posted because im interested in knowing how you get on with just veg


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nuts, well the Macadamia nuts are the highest in fat so they will be the lowest in carbs and protein. See where I am going with this?

Before I found this article I have heard of the almond being one of the best nuts. But for price you have to balance that out as for the price you can buy 2 to 3 times of other nuts.

Hope this helps.

Almonds. Almonds are probably the best all-around nut. Their fat content is less than most, about 60 percent, and the protein concentration is nearly 20 percent. The almond nuts are the fruits of a small tree that grows nearly thirty feet tall and is abundant in many areas of the world, including Asia, the Mediterranean, and North America. Almonds which are of the soft-shell variety possess a sweeter nut than those in hard shells, which may be slightly bitter. The presence of 2?4 percent amygdalin, commonly known as laetrile, has caused almonds to be considered as a cancer-preventing nut.

Most of the fats of the almond are polyunsaturated and are high in linoleic acid, our main essential oil. Almond oil is a very stable oil used in pharmaceutical preparations, to hold scents in fragrant oils, or for massage therapy. Almonds are very high in vitamin E, and contain some B vitamins. Calcium is also found in high amounts, and almonds or homemade almond milk (see recipes in Chapter 14) can be used as a tasty calcium source. Copper, iron, zinc, potassium, and phosphorus are also present in good amounts, as are magnesium and manganese. Sodium is very low. Some selenium is present.

Brazil Nuts. These are the very meaty and high-fat hard-shelled ?seeds? of which about 10?20 are found in each big fruit of the very large (nearly 100 feet high) Brazil nut trees. Brazil nuts are a good-quality protein, yet are also about two-thirds fat, of which over 20 percent is saturated. The oil from this nut turns rancid easily and is not used commercially.

Brazil nuts are known to be rich in calcium, as well as magnesium, manganese, copper, phosphorus, potassium, and selenium. Zinc and iron are also found in good proportions in this high-mineral nut.

Cashews. Cashews are thought by some to be a toxic nut, probably because of the caustic oils found in the hard shell. Lightly roasting cashews may help to clear these oils. These sweet nuts are the real fruit of their 25- or 30-foot trees that grow best in tropical climates. These trees also provide another ?fruit,? the edible ?cashew apple? that grows prior to the nut. Cashews are fairly rich in magnesium, potassium, iron, and zinc. Calcium is lower in cashews than in other nuts, as is manganese; cashews also have a lower fat and higher carbohydrate level than most other nuts. Some B vitamins are present, as is vitamin A, though very little vitamin E is found in cashews.

Chestnuts. These are the classic nut of the winter holiDay s throughout the world. Hot, roasted chestnuts can be a warming and nourishing snack for our innards. Chestnuts are very high in starch (carbohydrate) and low in protein and fats and therefore lower in calories (less than half) than other nuts. Chestnuts have lower levels of most minerals than other nuts, but they are still very good in manganese, potassium, magnesium, and iron.

Coconuts. The big nuts (fruits) of the common tropical palm tree, this large fruit has a thick husk covering, a very hard shell that surrounds the rich coconut meat. A nourishing liquid, called the coconut ?milk? comes from the soft meat of the fresh green coconut. When the coconut dries or ripens, this ?meat? becomes hard and much of the oils become saturated. The dried coconut meat contains about 65 percent oil, mainly as saturated fat which is solid or semisolid at room temperature. This oil, though, also has some nourishment and essential fatty acids and has been used in cooking and baking as well as in soaps, shampoos, and cosmetics. Coconut is used in cooking much more in the South Pacific and East Indian cultures than in ours, probably because they have fewer foods with good fat content. The fresh milk can be used as a marinade for fish, as salad dressing, or made into a yogurt-like dish. Coconut has a little protein, about 10 percent; some carbohydrate and fiber; and traces of the B vitamins, vitamin C, and vitamin E. It has some amounts of many minerals, with potassium, magnesium, manganese, copper, and iron being the best.

Hazelnuts. These are the fruits or seeds of a small shrub or tree that usually grows between six and twelve feet tall. They are also called filberts because they ripen about the time of St. Philibert?s Day , August 20. The numerous varieties produce either round or elongated nuts. They are usually eaten raw or fried and are often used in confection making or as flavorings in sweet sauces.

Hazelnuts have one of the higher vitamin E levels of the nuts. Their protein content is about 15 percent, and they are nearly 65 percent fat, mostly unsaturated, being high in essential linoleic acid. Hazelnuts have a fairly good level of the B vitamins and are rich in most minerals such as calcium, magnesium, manganese, iron, copper, and potassium, as well as some trace minerals, including zinc and selenium.

Peanuts. The most peculiar of the nuts, and the most common in our culture, peanuts are not in fact a true nut but a legume or pea (thus ?peanuts?), which grows on a small bush that yields small, soft, fibrous shells each containing usually two or three ?nuts.? Peanuts, or ?goobers,? grow commonly in the southern United States but are now grown largely in China and India, where their oil is used widely in cooking. Peanuts are also called ?monkey nuts? because monkeys love them, as do little human monkeys, especially as peanut butter here in the United States. In poorer, more populated countries, such as China, India, and Africa, peanuts are used in the daily diet in many vegetarian dishes, to which they add more complete proteins.

Peanuts probably have as good an amino acid balance as any vegetable food. They are about 25 percent protein and very rich in nutrients. Their fat content is about 50 percent of the nut, and three-fourths of it is unsaturated. The B vitamin content of peanuts is better than that of most nuts, probably because they are a bean. Niacin and biotin are best, but all B vitamins are represented except B12. Potassium, magnesium, and phosphorus are highest of the minerals, while calcium, iron, zinc, copper, and manganese are also found in substantial amounts.

Stored peanuts may easily become moldy, a concern especially for those sensitive to molds. Peanuts have been known to become contaminated with molds containing aflatoxin, a substance that is thought to be carcinogenic. Also of concern is that much of the peanut butter consumed in this country is the processed variety, with not only the high fat and oil content of peanuts but additional hydrogenated fats, which are more toxic in the body. (See discussion of hydrogenated oils in Chapter 4, Lipids , and in the next section, Oils .) More additives?salt, sugar, dextrose, and others?make this manufactured peanut butter a poor quality food. Many companies now use ground peanuts only to make their butters; better yet, some stores have nut grinders where we can make our peanut butter right on the spot. It is best to refrigerate shelled peanuts and peanut butter to avoid rancidity.

Many people eat roasted and salted peanuts more than the fresh variety. Though a mild roasting of the peanut may make it a little easier to digest and not lower the nutrient value too much, the extra salt is not really needed. Some people do not do well on peanuts at all. Digestive problems, gallbladder irritation, or just plain allergy to these nuts are possible. Overall, they are still the most popular American nut and a good-quality food.

Pecans. Pecans are nuts for a special treat, such as for holiDay s or in the traditional pecan pie, usually sweetened with maple syrup. Pecans (and macadamias), however, contain the lowest protein (about 10 percent) and highest fat (over 70 percent) of all the nuts. They grow on large trees often taller than 100 feet; the nuts are about four to a pecan fruit, each nut protected by a hard, woodlike shell. In fact, pecan shells can be ground and used as wood sculpture material (I have a pecan shell lion in my collection).

Pecans contain some vitamins A, E, and C, niacin, and other B vitamins. They are low in sodium and high in most other minerals, including zinc, iron, potassium, selenium, and magnesium. Copper, calcium, and manganese are present in fairly good amounts as well.

Pistachios. Pistachios are those sweet and flavorful nuts of which it is ?hard to eat just one.? The pistachio nut or fruit grows on a small tree usually about 10?15 feet high and is very popular in the Mediterranean and middle Eastern countries. It is most commonly eaten in the shell but is also used in cooking, in making sauces, as flavoring in baking cakes, and in ice creams. It is best to avoid the less healthy salted and red-dyed pistachio nut and go with the natural variety.

Pistachios are about 20 percent protein and 50?55 percent fat and have good levels of thiamine, niacin, folic acid, and a little vitamin A. The potassium and iron levels are both very high; sodium is very low; phosphorus, magnesium, and calcium are all present in pretty fair amounts; while zinc, copper, and manganese are at modest levels.

Walnuts . Another of the great nuts, walnuts are a real brain food (they even look like little brains). The fatty acids and the 15?20 percent protein level nourish the nervous system, and the walnut when shelled looks remarkedly like the human cerebral cortex. The walnut is about 65 percent fat. It can be eaten raw or used in baking, and the pressed walnut oil can be used in cooking or even for oiling wood. It should be used fresh, though, as it is not very resistant to spoilage.

Walnuts have a modest mix of vitamin A, the Bs (including biotin), C, and E. Their mix of minerals is similar to that of most of the other nuts, with many at good levels. Probably iron and potassium are the best in this very balanced nut, which grows on large trees as high as 40?50 feet in many parts of the world, including the United States.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I eat allot of cashews. But like I said earlier I can really gain weight on those. I go to this place called costco and I buy this huge jar of cashews and I almost eat them in a few days. I love those things. Expecially after a few pints of beer..........oops. Maybe that is how I gain so easy.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

When I had a Bird (one with wings) he was kindof skinny. The Vet told me to give home some Corn. Corn will fatten you up.

I also wanted to add to the above. Peanuts are the number one food for alergies so just keep that in mind.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

hackskii, that article is spot on-almonds are "the daddy" of nuts. They are a very important addition to a BBing diet!

Get 'em down you!


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

Chevy: did u mean all kinds of meat or just red meat? If its just red meat (pork, chicken, steak, goose meat, hen meat, pig meat, cow meat, sheep meat, lamb meat) then fish is great. Perhaps u can try other sea fords for protein such as prawns and other shell fish although they can be high in cholesterol. Other sources of protein include bean curd, tofu, protein bars and milk.


----------



## Chevy (Mar 14, 2004)

Cheers for the nut info Hackskii, the wife stopped off on the way home from work and bought me a couple of bags of mixed nuts to start on until she goes shopping. Quite funny really she is trying to loose a bit of weight as she moans about her belly when she puts her race suit on and I'm trying to put it on.

Hi MatracaBergFan I don't eat any meat at all, like the old saying "I don't eat anything with a face!"

Thanks for the replies.

Best regards,

Chevy


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2004)

Race suit? what kind of racing does she do? or do you just mean biker leathers?


----------



## Chevy (Mar 14, 2004)

She does Drag Racing.

www.terrileeracing.co.uk


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That is awsome. I really like that.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Just checked that out. Really cool. I take it your name is Ian?

Dont you get scarred when she runs?

I could not find the eta's what are they?

What kindof HP are we talking here?


----------



## Chevy (Mar 14, 2004)

You take it right sir my name is Ian. Yes I do get a bit nervous when she runs. Got a new engine for this year after distroying the last one when a con rod broke. Previous best is a 11.2 @ 115mph. New engine 532bhp and 488lbs ft torque. She has never raced anything before this so we are just increasing the power a bit at a time, this year we will just sit around 11.0 to 10.5 mark until I am comfortable to up the power a bit more. She is terrible as it is never fast enough for her. NO FEAR!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Ian that is so cool. No fear. I wish I could say that. That is some impressive times. I bet you guys have a real good marriage. The families that play together, stay together.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

the escort van looks awesome!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Oh my gosh did you see the smoke from the burnout? You could barely see the car.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am really accident prone so i know that this kindof thing would not be good for me. 5 motorcycle wrecks and a few car crashes for this kid here.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Takes a lick and keeps on ticken.


----------

